# 1976 Schwinn Super LeTour 12.2 Chrome   From original owner.



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 29, 2022)

Picked this up a couple weeks ago from the original owner. He bought it in W VA when he got out of the Navy.   Can't believe it lasted a month on CL.  Don't know how I missed it for all that time.  Owner was adamant it was a very rare special edition 15 speed. We all know that some bike stores would have told you what you wanted to hear to make a sale and I assume that is the case here. The Navy screwed up his back so he rode upright as much as he could.  He had the Grab On's added along with the extension brake levers to that end. Glad to have got it, he said if it didn't sell he was going to convert it to a gravel bike.  A really nice guy, glad to have met him!

I wanted to take it back to original.  Originally was going to go with black cotton tape as original but couldn't bring myself to do it. Very happy with how it cleaned up.

I would expect this was sold as a 77.  The badge date is from the week between Christmas and New Years 1976.  Almost every component has a 10-76 date stamp.


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 29, 2022)

Those are very smooth bikes. There is a few pics of my old one here somewhere.
Chrome was a $75 upgrade. As I remember, they were $275 new.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

Nice find in great shape too. I have 2 of these in chrome and the funny thing is that the head badge numbers( assembly date) are exactly the same. If you get a chance post the numbers and they might be the same or close. Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 29, 2022)

Hey Tim

Badge number is 3636     Does that match yours?    These are good looking bikes.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 30, 2022)

Very nice! I like the white with the chrome.
I seem to remember this bike being discussed somewhere else fairly recently. The Sugino Maxy triple was certainly an oddity.
I understand that you wanted to take it back to near original. I would have probably left it a triple but replaced the Maxy with a Sugino Mighty Tour.
Being old, I like triples and "Geezer" gears.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 30, 2022)

Hey Bob, The badge numbers are 1517 for both. I like the white bar tape and tires on yours, you have an eye for nice bikes. Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 1, 2022)

Hey Tim

Thanks!!!     I think we both have that eye and good taste in bikes!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2022)

looking good. I had a blue LeTour for a while.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 5, 2022)

I looked up pics on the one I had. It was super clean and a very smooth riding bike, although a little big for me.
Even though it was a 25" frame, it still only weighed a little over 27lbs.
12.2 is its supposed kg weight... 26.8 pounds
Same for the traveller 11.8... 26.0


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2022)

I just finished detailing my Super Le Tour today. Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 17, 2022)

Very nice Tim!!   Good work!!!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 18, 2022)

Sweet...I've want one of those for years!
The shipping charge on bikes is making Ebay unaffordable, and bikes like this pretty much never come up locally.
I particularly like the look of the white decals on the chrome.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 18, 2022)

Eric I agree with you about the white decals and I will keep my eye out for one for you. What size ? Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks Tim, but really, no need to bother.
I really should not be acquiring any more bikes.
I'll soon be reaching the time of my life when I'll need to sell my house(not a good place to grow old in) and move to a more age friendly apartment.
I have about 85 bikes, most stored in a friend's basement. I'll be needing to dispose of those, as she is even older than I am, and likely to move also.
I have a chrome Voyageur 11.8 that should scratch the itch for the Super LeTour 12.2, but this "collector" thing keeps banging on my head. It's a sickness!
Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------

